# Kinked tail!!!



## Sheky911

*Kinked tail!!*

So I'm a soon to be first time bully owner and all the research I'm doing about kinked tails I'm getting mixed opinions about ....if I'm paying a lot of money for a tri-color extreme bully n his tail is kinked am I getting ripped off?cause he looks n acts correct I jus don't know much about it....I know it's a defect and flaw n so so but as long as he's healthy that's all that should matter right? Please give me some good feedback thanks....


----------



## ames

What are you wanting the dog for? If you plan on showing it it will be a fault. Are you planning on breeding? Then I would not get the dog because you can't show it to get titles and then why breed a dog without titles. I would think it depends on how bad, do you have a picture Hopefully others who know more will chime in for you  but welcome!


----------



## Sheky911

Kinked tail!!
So I'm a soon to be first time bully owner and all the research I'm doing about kinked tails I'm getting mixed opinions about ....if I'm paying a lot of money for a tri-color extreme bully n his tail is kinked am I getting ripped off?cause he looks n acts correct I jus don't know much about it....I know it's a defect and flaw n so so but as long as he's healthy that's all that should matter right? Please give me some good feedback thanks....


----------



## Carriana

Sheky911 said:


> Kinked tail!!
> So I'm a soon to be first time bully owner and all the research I'm doing about kinked tails I'm getting mixed opinions about ....if I'm paying a lot of money for a tri-color extreme bully n his tail is kinked am I getting ripped off?cause he looks n acts correct I jus don't know much about it....I know it's a defect and flaw n so so but as long as he's healthy that's all that should matter right? Please give me some good feedback thanks....


It depends, are you planning on breeding in the future? I am not sure on conformation but I am guessing that it would be considered a fault in the show ring if you were to show him.


----------



## Kingsgurl

The kinked tail seems pretty common (mostly in lines I suspect as having a lot of English Bulldog influence) I have no idea how heavily they penalize it in the Bully show ring, I would think it would be a traight they would want to weed out, since most want to deny the presence of 'other breeds' altogether. What are you planning on doing with the pup?
(keep in mind I wouldn't pay 'good money' for very many dogs, I just wait for them to roll into rescue, lol. People beg me to take them then)


----------



## SMiGGs

Dog was most likely line breed tightly, and the flaw showed up. Its not a disqualification, but a fault in the ring. 

If you plan to breed the dog. I would make sure the other dogs pedigree consist of dogs with no EB characteristics, as it will double up on the kinked tail gene.

Kink tails mean funny business in kennels. Why you say? Along the lines there is an EB; therefore, the breeder, or breeder before must of done some paper hanging.

Good luck!


----------



## mtz

dont pay good money for a bully its dumb and the reason BYB exist... i think its good you found this forum, you should read up on what a bully really is before you commit. In the end if thats what you want then cool but know you dont own a pitbull by any means.. if you want a True pitbull and all the energy athleticism and apbt loving you should buy one from a reputable breeder and you'll find links to those here too.


----------



## Rudy4747

I would not spend money on a pup that has a fault. And if I was the breeder the dog would be spayed and sold at a pet price. To say more no one should breed a dog with a fault it is just going to be pass on to more pups. Why do this when their are plenty of really good dog to breed to or get a pup from.


----------



## ames

mtz said:


> dont pay good money for a bully its dumb and the reason BYB exist... i think its good you found this forum, you should read up on what a bully really is before you commit. In the end if thats what you want then cool but know you dont own a pitbull by any means.. if you want a True pitbull and all the energy athleticism and apbt loving you should buy one from a reputable breeder and you'll find links to those here too.


sorry but a pit bull, which is 2 words btw, is a generic term meaning mant breeds fall under it. Bully's, AmStaff's, APBT, bandogs, staffies, etc fall are all pit bulls. What you are referring to that has drive is the breed American Pit Bull Terrier. Which is also a pit bull...


----------



## SMiGGs

ames said:


> sorry but a pit bull, which is 2 words btw, is a generic term meaning mant breeds fall under it. Bully's, AmStaff's, APBT, bandogs, staffies, etc fall are all pit bulls. What you are referring to that has drive is the breed American Pit Bull Terrier. Which is also a pit bull...


"You must spread some reputation around before spreading it to ames"

Ames said it best.


----------



## mtz

Good luck finding your pup...


----------



## mtz

Global finding your pup...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

If your goal was showing or breeding, I wouldn't get a pet quality pup... Also, pet quality pups should not be sold for mega bucks. That to me is an unethical practice. I'd recommend that you look around and do a lot more research.


----------



## American_Pit13

I would not be paying money for kinked tailed dogs. The dog needs to be altered and not bred. Kinked tails happen but when they do that dog is pet quality. I had 2 kinked tailed puppies in my last litter both where neutered and placed without any fee.


----------



## Lana 1973

mtz said:


> dont pay good money for a bully its dumb and the reason BYB exist... i think its good you found this forum, you should read up on what a bully really is before you commit. In the end if thats what you want then cool but know you dont own a pitbull by any means.. if you want a True pitbull and all the energy athleticism and apbt loving you should buy one from a reputable breeder and you'll find links to those here too.


I know this is an older post but your opinion is so shotty you must be racist as well


----------



## jttar

Lana 1973 said:


> I know this is an older post but your opinion is so shotty you must be racist as well


It is a VERY old post but what about the post would be racist? Trying to understand you joining this forum 12 hours ago and this is what you post.


----------

